# Turtle tricks....SERIOUSLY!?



## movealongmosey (Nov 10, 2010)

Ugh, okay i've been on youtube looking at tortoise videos and I see this one pop up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYrk2SMVd0k&NR=1
So I watched some more of this guys videos, and have concluded he is a total jerk and doesn't know anything about sulcatas or torts in general. Or he does know and he's just an a*shole!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2010)

That guy doesn't deserve to have a tortoise.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 10, 2010)

That makes me sick. 
LOVE this comment though:

"Any responsible tortoise/turtle owner knows you can kill them by putting them on their back. Their lungs collapse when you do this. I'd say the desperate GASPING for air is a pretty dead giveaway he can't breathe. I can't speak for you but I'd doubt you'd like it if someone coveredÃ¯Â»Â¿ your face and deprived you of air."

eta: Actually I like most of the comments! I'm surprised at how many people know a tortoise can suffocate that way.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Nov 10, 2010)

That is absolutely disgusting. Yep I disliked it and flagged it- for whatever good that does.


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 10, 2010)

Disgusting.....This makes me so angry, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 10, 2010)

I WAS going to look at it, but after reading what you all said, I have changed my mind!


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 10, 2010)

Torty Mom- Good idea, it's just an ignorant person that should never own another pet.


----------



## Kenny (Nov 10, 2010)

stupidity...


----------



## laura808 (Nov 10, 2010)

ugh. that just makes me sick. what kind of a jerk would do that to the poor thing.


----------



## Candy (Nov 10, 2010)

This is disgusting. I was going to post something, but I do not have an account there and don't really want to make one. I wanted to tell him to come onto this site so he could understand what he is doing to his Sulcata.  Poor thing. Does anyone else have an account that could post our site so he could learn about what he's actually putting that tortoise through when he does this to them?


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 10, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> I WAS going to look at it, but after reading what you all said, I have changed my mind!



i didnt either.. i dont want to see it. i dont want to loose it, my heart already aches from the comments


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 10, 2010)

Disgusting, I find that cruel!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the comments for the video. Fight the power!!! 
this one had me laughing:
"This is disgusting!!!!!! How dare you treat an animal that way and act like its a joke. That Sulcata deserves better than a horrible d*** like you! Seriously you should just give that tortoise up to an owner who will actual take care of the tortoise instead of tease it with a piece of food! You are the decline of human kind IÃ¯Â»Â¿ swear! Seriously do you have anything between those two ears of yours? Apparently not! Read about them well thats if you can read dumb***!! Someone needs to smack you!"


----------



## Isa (Nov 11, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> I WAS going to look at it, but after reading what you all said, I have changed my mind!



Same here, I wanted to watched it but I know that if I do, it will be impossible to forget what I saw.  I hate it when people act stupid with living creature, Shame on this guy!


----------



## movealongmosey (Nov 11, 2010)

"Kennethkking"
The kking of idiots...
This is what I said...
"As you can tell from all the comments that your not well liked by the people who are responsible tortoise owners. Personally I think that if you can't treat your tortoise the way it should be treated, AS AN ANIMAL (not a toy) then you do not deserve ownership of if. However if you truly are as ignorant as you seem then research Sulcatas, and tortoises in general. tortoiseforum.org is a great site that will teach you how to properly care for your Sulcata"


----------



## Candy (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you Katie for posting that it's a good post. Hopefully he reads it and shows up to learn the proper care of a tortoise.


----------



## chadk (Nov 11, 2010)

The tort looks pretty good actually. Nice big yard and good looking tort house. The smaller tort in one vid looked pretty bad though - probably MDB and bad pyramidding... Who knows if he is responsible for the bad smaller tort's condition or even responsible for the good conidition of the bigger tort (could have aquired it not too long ago). 

Other than being lame enough to get a chuckle and post a vid of a helpless tort, I don't see him as 'evil' as many of you seem to be thinking. Do you know how long a tort can be on his back before dieing? Clearly it is not the same as you or I having someone hold our nose and mouth shut... I use to have a box turtle that would regularly flip herself on her back and then quickly right herself. It was just part of the routuine - climb up the eating platform, and instead of climbing back down the same way, she'd just launch off the 6 inch edge, land on her back, and then continue on her way as if it was just normal...

So was this a one time thing or does he do this for kicks all the time? We don't know. Some folks do other things that could be just as freaky for a tort - weighing them on a scale while they thrash about not being able to move since no feet are touching the ground, being put in a tub to be soaked and thrashing around not able to move because of the slippery surface and panicking, being held in the hand and walked around the room (often they pee on you lap or in your hand as a defense\fear response), being given worm or other meds, beak or nail trimming, being cleaned and scrubbed, and so on. 
A tort on his back a few seconds is a dumb stunt, but hardly animal abuse deserving of such vile responses...


----------



## jensgotfaith (Nov 11, 2010)

Chad- while I know it takes more than a few seconds on their backs to kill them, I disagree with your last comment. What is so vile is that it's obvious this guy has done this more than one time because he's dumb enough to video it and put it on youtube. There was no healthful purpose to his act as there would be with weighing, soaking, beak or nail trimming.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 11, 2010)

So, I commented on this video. I got a profane email from this "person" that also made disparaging remarks about my mother, if you get my drift.

This guy is scum. I have reported his video as abusive, and I will be reporting the email I received. Please report the video as well and help me get this pig off YouTube before someone else decides his abuse behavior towards his Sulcata is okay.


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2010)

No way Kristina, I will report it as well!


----------



## sara (Nov 12, 2010)

was going to watch it, but first i read all your comments. I wont watch it now,I guess some people are truly just born stupid.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 14, 2010)

kyryah said:


> So, I commented on this video. I got a profane email from this "person" that also made disparaging remarks about my mother, if you get my drift.
> 
> This guy is scum. I have reported his video as abusive, and I will be reporting the email I received. Please report the video as well and help me get this pig off YouTube before someone else decides his abuse behavior towards his Sulcata is okay.


 I commented to and he sent me a vulgar email also. He also said rude remarks about my mother and called me names that should not be said oh and a teenieboppie whatever that is. I reported him also.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 14, 2010)

That is too bad, Marty. I am sorry you had to go through that. It is one thing for me, but to call a 15 year old girl those things is majorly sick and wrong.


----------



## Isa (Nov 15, 2010)

Seriously, this person is crazy!


----------



## armandoarturo (Nov 15, 2010)

omg!
I thought it was going to be something curious about a tortoise.
( I watched the video before reading all the posts)...
and I was ... WHAT THE HELL !!!??? this is awful!!!
then I realized everyone was actually mad at this... I was like pheww!
Geeez! Stupid people
Someone should teach him how to roll over himself and smack him with lettuce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjX5Zpkj6JQ&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-1r-3-HM
what the hell its wrong with him?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 15, 2010)

Marty333 said:


> He also said rude remarks about my mother and called me names that should not be said oh and a teenieboppie whatever that is. I reported him also.



He called you a *TEENYBOPPER*??? Oh the nerve of him!! If you've never heard the word "teenybopper" then I guess that really ages this guy. Its what we used to call teen-agers in the '50's and '60's. In those days there was a dance called a "bop." 

Sorry you had to listen to that jerk, but to tell you the truth, when I read the line from up above that I've quoted here, I actually laughed out loud. Its really quite funny!


----------



## Jayeff (Nov 17, 2010)

maybe he doesnt know


----------



## tortoises101 (Nov 17, 2010)

How ignorant!

People like that make me sick.

Makes me wonder if he knows he's commiting animal cruelty.


----------



## shmily1605 (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjX5Zpkj6JQ&feature=related

Retard


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 18, 2010)

shmily1605 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjX5Zpkj6JQ&feature=related
> 
> Retard



I just watched that video and here is a reply from the dolt after someone asked a question:
"It is a land mammal the scientific name would be African Sulcata youÃ¯Â»Â¿ are right about it being a male it is 4 years old,will grow to about twice that size and live to be over 100.Ken"

land mammal are you serious and Scientific name African Sulcata?????? Is he that dull?


----------



## CyberianHusky (Nov 18, 2010)

Would love to put some bars of soap in a sock and beat him with it then film it post it on youtube as a stupid jerk trick.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Nov 18, 2010)

this is gross, it made me happy when i saw the posts. people who dont take the time to do the research shouldnt have a tortoise, the guy doesnt even know he has a tortoise


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 18, 2010)

I came, I saw, I flagged.

moron


----------

